

Market Data Firm Spots the Tracks of Bizarre Robot Traders - ihodes
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2010/08/market-data-firm-spots-the-tracks-of-bizarre-robot-traders/60829/

======
dbard
This is interesting but should hardly be surprising if anyone knows how
algorithmic trading works. The smart algorithms would also randomize the way
they slice the orders exactly to throw off someone trying to look for a
pattern

